# do people actually say ~터였다 in conversation?



## 82riceballs

Hi all,

I read the following passage in a book and was wondering if people actually used the ~ㄹ 터다 grammar form in sentences:

...회사 규모로 봤을 때 엄청난 대규모 행사가 될 터였다.

I feel like I only hear Korean people say ~텐데  in conversation but not any other forms of ㄹ 터다... Do you use any forms of 터 besides ~텐데? If so, could you provide me a few examples? 

Thanks in advance for your generous help!


----------



## dhchong

'ㄹ터다' is used only in writing and this is quite old style of writing. Today, we usualy write like 'ㄹ 걸로 예상된다.'  or 'ㄹ 걸로 생각한다.'.

All of these have the same meaning :  'It seems that~'  or 'It's likely to ~'


----------



## Rance

I believe 기본형 is 터이다 not 터다.
터 is 의존명사, hence 이다 sounds more appropriate.
For example, you never say 책다 but 책이다.
It's true a lot of people do not use 터이다 nowadays, but its shortened form 테다 is not rare to find.
텐데 instead of 터인데 is one fine example.
Other examples are:
난 꼭 하고야 말 테다 = 난 꼭 하고야 말 터이다
내일 갈 테니 그리 알어라= 내일 갈 터이니 그리 알어라

I'm sure that 테다 is not uncommon at all, but it's true that original form 터이다 is rarely used.


----------

